# Grazing in the rain?



## hcapeller (Apr 20, 2013)

I have read so many different posts about goats not eating wet grass... But if they want to graze in the rain is it ok to let them? Or will it make them sick?


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Mine never have had and issues and I have an herd of about 20.
But a lot say they will bloat bad.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Mine do it with no issues.

They also go out before the dew is burned off, when it hasn't rained.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

mine have no issues. just make sure you have baking soda out for everyone.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Mine don't like to go out in the rain and graze, but they will eat wet grass. They always look as happy and healthy as they do after eating dry grass. But, I do always leave baking soda out for them


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

It rains every day here. My goats are always out in the rain eating, playing, etc. Never an issue.


----------



## hcapeller (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone!! I appreciate the feed back!
I do have free choice baking soda out. So we should be good


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I like to give my herd hay before I let them graze so they dont chow down on anything too fast 
But they are out on grass in their paddocks and i never had any issues either. Again , have baking soda out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine also hate the rain and choose to stay inside, but since we're in WA... they eat plenty of wet grass. But... they also have 24/7 access to said wet grass... so it's not like they run out and gorge themselves on it. They know it's always there.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

FarmerJen said:


> Mine also hate the rain and choose to stay inside, but since we're in WA... they eat plenty of wet grass. But... they also have 24/7 access to said wet grass... so it's not like they run out and gorge themselves on it. They know it's always there.


Where in WA are you from Farmer Jen? I'm in Edgewood near Puyallup/Tacoma. Mine eat wet grass all the time, yep they hate the rain too, but they go out and forage as soon as it stops. I've never had a problem with my goats getting sick.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Most goats dislike being in the rain, and some people say eating grass in the rain can give them bloat. Just leave out some Sodium bicarbonate (Baking soda) just in case.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> Where in WA are you from Farmer Jen? I'm in Edgewood near Puyallup/Tacoma. Mine eat wet grass all the time, yep they hate the rain too, but they go out and forage as soon as it stops. I've never had a problem with my goats getting sick.


I'm up in Skagit County - where the bridge went in the river.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't remember what wet grass looks or smells like. Sorry I can't help!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

elchivito said:


> I don't remember what wet grass looks or smells like. Sorry I can't help!


:laugh: Yeah, I hear you! I hope that changes real soon.


----------

